# GTROC & CAT-DT @ Nordschleife Oct 07 (56k No, No)



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

On-route:









































Cut-clicks on, ready for action:









Nice Aston:

















Mine & Bajie's cars:

















Robbie's car...in one of those rare moments when it's not surrounded by people asking how many horses:









Shane's car (the bloody BLUE one...):









Bajie's car:









My car:

















Shane going out:









Our snappers:









Robbie & Moley going out:









A busy Sunday at the Ring:









Bajie going out:









Me coming back in :









Robbie going out:









GT3:









Porsche Carrera GT:

















This one actually went out:









Me taking Colin out:









A lovely cobra replica:









R5GTT:









The old & the new:









Anyone from on here?:









One of a few R8's we saw:









This pair are bloody crazy:









You'd look like this too if HE was about to drive your car:









Any guesses?:









The look says it all:









Us trying to rope Colin into coming again:









Shane on track:









Another load in a few mins.....


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Back to the road wheels:









GTROC Gimp....I mean Stig:









Go-Karting:

















































Dinnertime(Cant believe I didnt take a pic of the steak on a stone!):









































































Branded:









The way home:

































































Petrol stops:

















































































On the train in the nick of time:


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Nice!


----------



## jumpman023 (Sep 29, 2005)

DAMN NICE PICS!! I really am going to have to join yall for one of these trips sometime before I leave Blighty....


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

excellent dude some nice pics or is was it suzy who took them.:thumbsup: 

can you send me my new desktop pic please of me going round track. :clap: :clap: 

yes the one of the BLUE ONE 
you want to :chairshot


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Great pics, looks like you had a cracking time!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Great pics as usual.

Where's THAT pic of Dwayne Dibbly?

lol


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL.....Bajie I tried to protect ya mate but the public want to see it 

Dwaaaaaaaaaaaayne Dibbly...


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Great pictures :squintdan ..what a difference to the trip in May. Next time you go, count me in!

You look good as a blonde Dwayne!       

booty


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Such a difference Claire, it's sooooooo much better in the dry (and cut slick!!!).

I'm defo going again (infact I'm going in 3 weeks time but just as a passenger) soon 

P.s. Suzy's having problems posting for some reason, her account isnt working....


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Snowfiend said:


> LOL.....


I don't remember drinking THAT much!


----------



## Thepitwall.com (Oct 18, 2007)

So nice to meet all of you. 

Some more shots here:

























You can see all of them by going here www.thepitwall.co.uk/Nurburg


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

They're all blue ... 

Snowfiends gonna get ya


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Snowfiend said:


> Dwaaaaaaaaaaaayne Dibbly...


Brilliant photo's Giles & Suzy, well done.

The special highlight of the whole trip for me was actually meeting the Chairman of Team Ragga-Muffin himself, Dwayne Dibbly in the flesh :chuckle:


----------



## Thepitwall.com (Oct 18, 2007)

Bajie said:


> They're all blue ...
> 
> Snowfiends gonna get ya


Which one is his? I have them all!


----------



## Bajie (Dec 13, 2001)

Silver R32
I'm sure you took a good one of my grey 32 accelerating [pmsl] out of the mini karusel too ...


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Bajie said:


> They're all blue ...
> 
> Snowfiends gonna get ya


Too Bloody right mate.....poxy blue ones eh Shane  I need to get an 'anti gayside' filter for the Canon...LOL

Nah there is quite a few of mine on the website for once, YEY ! I'll be in touch about buying a couple of them mate, great pics :thumbsup: 

P.s. Team TYSI stickers are being designed and will be in the post very soon lads


----------



## Thepitwall.com (Oct 18, 2007)

Not very sharp but is this the one?


----------



## Thepitwall.com (Oct 18, 2007)

Snowfiend said:


> Too Bloody right mate.....poxy blue ones eh Shane  I need to get an 'anti gayside' filter for the Canon...LOL
> 
> Nah there is quite a few of mine on the website for once, YEY ! I'll be in touch about buying a couple of them mate, great pics :thumbsup:
> 
> P.s. Team TYSI stickers are being designed and will be in the post very soon lads












Nice wheels


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Giles he has got lots of 

THE BLUE ONE's :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: :clap: 

PMSL


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I wouldnt know shane, got my 'Gayside Filter' on 

BTW I did contact that guy about that pic of both our cars, but no reply, I think moley scared him off....LOL.


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

Snowfiend said:


> I wouldnt know shane, got my 'Gayside Filter' on
> 
> BTW I did contact that guy about that pic of both our cars, but no reply, I think moley scared him off....LOL.


PMSL


----------



## Dele Z. (Jun 14, 2007)

looks like a really good time out, i wanted to come but couldnt afford it, hopefully next time


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Looks like you all had a great time as usual, and some great pictures there again.
What does "TYSI" stickers stand for?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

hodgie said:


> What does "TYSI" stickers stand for?


It's a secret.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Tuck your sack in, by any chance


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

> What does "TYSI" stickers stand for?


We could tell you that Hodige.....but then Robbie would have to send the two Raggamuffins round to sort you out


----------



## redivider (Dec 19, 2003)

Hey all, looks like I was already a member of the forum (since 2003):thumbsup: 
Would like to say thanks to all for having me and for a brilliant couple of days and hope to see you all again soon 
Aslo, thanks to Shane (the blue one...lol) for inviting me down and taking me out for the first few laps and thanks to Robbie for scaring the sh1t out of me every time he passed me:chuckle: 
I'll post all my pics later on tonight when I get home......


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

redivider said:


> and thanks to Robbie for scaring the sh1t out of me every time he passed me:chuckle:


Hi matey,

Glad you got back safely, and thanks for getting out of my way (on more than one occasion) :chuckle:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

redivider said:


> Hey all, looks like I was already a member of the forum (since 2003):thumbsup:
> Would like to say thanks to all for having me and for a brilliant couple of days and hope to see you all again soon
> Aslo, thanks to Shane (the blue one...lol) for inviting me down and taking me out for the first few laps and thanks to Robbie for scaring the sh1t out of me every time he passed me:chuckle:
> I'll post all my pics later on tonight when I get home......


Hey dude, glad you got home safe....nice to meet you.

I know for a fact MOOKISTAR on here will consider you his hero for doing what you did to that biker on the Ring, LOL 

There's a few pics of your golf on some of the various ring photo sites, got a few on the other computer, will di them out whwn/if I ever get out of work tonight !!!


----------



## redivider (Dec 19, 2003)

Robbie 733 said:


> Hi matey,
> 
> Glad you got back safely, and thanks for getting out of my way (on more than one occasion) :chuckle:


Yeah got back fine thanks mate, about 3 o clock tuesday afternoon... although "Ze Golf" was making some strange whining noises from the left hand front wheel when making a right hand turn and it was like driving with square wheels (shouldn't have braked for that biker )

Stuck her in the garage when I got home, not had a look yet to see what the problem was.........



> Hey dude, glad you got home safe....nice to meet you.
> 
> I know for a fact MOOKISTAR on here will consider you his hero for doing what you did to that biker on the Ring, LOL
> 
> There's a few pics of your golf on some of the various ring photo sites, got a few on the other computer, will di them out whwn/if I ever get out of work tonight !!!


Alright bud, was good to meet all of you too, once again my thanks to everyone for having me and letting me crash your weekend:bowdown1: 

I've found a couple of pics of the Golf and a few of me "texting" in shanes car If anyone has anymore they would be much appreciated......

I'm still gonna do what I said I was gonna do as soon as I have another bumper to fit, will post pics as and when:chuckle:


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Now that looks so much like more fun than in the wet!!!!!


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

John it was brilliant, and the next time you're in Japan, please tell those chaps at Yokohama their A048's are fantastic :thumbsup: 

Once you get used to the tyre squeel and progressive slide they work a treat.
No drama's, and thankfully no proper off's ....:clap:


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Very cool!!:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

Looks like it was a great time.


----------



## hyrev (Apr 30, 2004)

Robbie 733 said:


> John it was brilliant, and the next time you're in Japan, please tell those chaps at Yokohama their A048's are fantastic :thumbsup:
> 
> Once you get used to the tyre squeel and progressive slide they work a treat.
> No drama's, and thankfully no proper off's ....:clap:


Yes, even on te mountains they work great!


----------



## [j]Desing (Oct 31, 2006)

Great pics! you guys are lucky!!!!


----------



## Snowgasm (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice! Looks like you guys had a lot of fun


----------



## hockey-boy (Apr 16, 2006)

ye definately had a good time.
what a difference that place is when it aint wet.
is an awesome track.:thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

whens next one


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

hockey-boy said:


> whens next one


I suspect Robbie and I will be going in April...

...and then again in May.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Just shown the video to my Small Scary One, and apart from saying "You Guys are Wierd" wants to come now ......

Might need to have a Gothic Themed Trip :thumbsup:


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Would LOVE to go to the 'Ring. Its been something that I've wanted to do for years. Unfortunately the 'missus has, in no uncertain terms, banned me from taking the M3 which kind of sucks. The GTR is a bit poorly at the moment and will probably be getting taken off the road over winter so I can pin the problem down/do some upgrades.

Whats the likelihood of making a trip next year with you guys in one of your spare seats and splitting petrol/eurostar etc??? Seems like a hoot and would be good to meet up with the more dedicated 'Ring drivers :chuckle:.

Seriously though if anyone is planning a trip, has spare seating and is willing to take me I'd be up for going. Only thing is I'd need a couple of months notice as booking leave at work sucks.

TT


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Can't see it being a problem mate. We usually have a spare seat. It's usually planned quite a way in advance so no problem there either.

Keep your eye on the member's area as we usually post up about it.


----------



## tarmac terror (Jul 16, 2003)

Fantastic, will do mate.

TT


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Great pics:clap: You chaps must have really enjoyed it! 
Is there any vid??


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

git-r said:


> Is there any vid??


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Snowfiend, This may be a daft question but who is the guy standing in the passenger door? Is it you? He looks EXACTLY like someone I know but havent seen for ages!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

LOL. That is Snowfiend by the passenger door of his own car. The idiot in the driver's seat has wrecked a GT-R on the Nordschleife which is why Snowy looks so grumpy.


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

lol @ Moley! 

Snowfiends name isn't Simon is it?! He really does look just like this guy Im thinking of!


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

The dude getting in the passenger side is a very un-impressed looking me....and nope my name's not Simon.....wow do I have a looky-likey ?


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Snowfiend said:


> The dude getting in the passenger side is a very un-impressed looking me....and nope my name's not Simon.....wow do I have a looky-likey ?


Id almost say you were twins!! 

Strange world eh! Good pics though


----------



## Uzibat (Jul 31, 2007)

Can't seem to post up in the member's section for some reason so thought I'd say a quick thank you to Colin here for letting me drive the Mondeo round and losing my 'Ring cherry. :clap: 

Oh yeah, and cheers to Robbie for that 8:32 lap. Not only held up by the Golf for a while but also getting it sideways round the bike and across a bit of kerb too. All good fun!

It was a fantastic weekend - much better than the last rain-soaked one!


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Uzibat said:


> and losing my 'Ring cherry.


Suzy, I would rephrase that while you still can!

FPMSL.


----------



## Uzibat (Jul 31, 2007)

I made the assumption that everyone on here is mature enough to see the comment for what it really means.

How stupid was I?


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

lol mate. 

You won't be making that mistake again.


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Uzibat said:


> I made the assumption that everyone on here is mature enough to see the comment for what it really means.
> 
> How stupid was I?


There speaketh the voice of a 7 posts member ...... 

Sorry Suz

And a special big thanks to all at the GTROC Rent-A-Security Inc, who helped out at the weekend, surprisingly little mess and no damage to report.

Oh and that was a BLOKE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## redivider (Dec 19, 2003)

Uzibat said:


> losing my 'Ring cherry. :clap:


*sniggering*
That'll be them impreza drivers for you...ha ha
That....brought...tears...to ...my....eyes:thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Robbie 733 said:


> And a special big thanks to all at the GTROC Rent-A-Security Inc, who helped out at the weekend, surprisingly little mess and no damage to report.
> 
> Oh and that was a BLOKE ! :thumbsup:


No probs Robbie, thanks for the sausage rolls 

I still dont believe that 'thing' was a bloke ! :chuckle:


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

Robbie 733 said:


> Oh and that was a BLOKE ! :thumbsup:


I won't ask how you got proof mate.  

All those uncouth youth drinking draught Guinness from the can. :chairshot


----------



## redivider (Dec 19, 2003)

Which "thing"?
was that that guy in the red mk3 golf?
There was a mk3 golf that came flying past me with a long blond haired driver......I though it was a she, but seen her/it leaving the car park a little later, her/it had a beard..........:runaway:


----------



## Uzibat (Jul 31, 2007)

Had to laugh at Hanson drinking that Guinness from a can when Moley commented "Pour it in a glass mate, like a real man." Hanson's reply of "I'm already a real man" was hilarious because he looked about 12. lol


----------



## Robbie 733 (Feb 25, 2005)

Uzibat said:


> Hanson's reply of "I'm already a real man" was hilarious because he looked about 12. lol


Sorry I missed that .... something to do with his voice being a too high a pitch :chuckle: 

And Giles Baby the reason I know 'It' was a chap, is because I asked the Goth One again on Sunday, and apparently 'It' is a big hit with the Lay-deys, so I guess being a bit in-betweenie is alright with 15 year olds .... 

Wouldn't want to be him walking home from the pub late at night though


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

Apologies if this has been posted up already ... but there are also lots of pics of everyones car on this site apparently.

mw-sportfoto.de

Click Union Flag - events - touristenfahrten.

Jo


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

There's one of me driving the Mundano in there.


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

and I think you're smiling too :clap: 

Jo


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

CATDT said:


> and I think you're smiling too :clap:
> 
> Jo



Moley....smile....never !  :chuckle:


----------



## CATDT (Feb 20, 2007)

might be a rarity ... but see, it was driving the Mundaneo that did it :runaway: 

Jo


----------



## moleman (Jun 3, 2002)

CATDT said:


> it was driving the Mundaneo that did it :runaway:


It was just sooooooo much better than the other car that I drove over there. 

lol. :chuckle:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Smile...Mole?....nope, photoshop!  :chuckle:


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Thanks for posting the vid Moley:thumbsup: 

Bloody quick!


----------

